# Mealworms and Moisture?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually put a couple of slices of baby carrots into my mealworm jar each night. My dad forgot to put any carrot in last night, so the last time they had moisture was Friday during the daytime. I thought they were dead at first, but I already put a couple of slices in and they're all over them. Should I put a couple more slices in tomorrow morning for them? Or will they be fine until tomorrow night? And is this enough moisture for them, two slices each night? There's only fifty or less worms in the jar. Thanks!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

I am lazy and buy my meal worms for 4 days in advanced, and the seem to do fine without any moisture for all 4 days. Then again i also refrigerate them and they come alive in vex's bowl as they warm up before i feed them to him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright. I've been trying to let mine grow a bit, because they were so tiny when I bought them. They're really going at those carrot pieces, though....They're running a train on them, like nomnomnomnom. :lol: Kudos if anyone knows that reference.  But yeah, the seem like they had been pretty thirsty. I think I may try putting just one carrot slice in tomorrow morning before I go to school. I know too much moisture isn't good, either.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I feed mine once a week, or more often if they have eaten everything. I have mine in a small sterlite container, and give them 1/2 a whole carrot. I found if I slice the carrot up it gets the mealworm bedding too wet and can cause mold to start to grow. I've had good luck with mine and this method as we have had many generations of mealworms since the last time I purchased any.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Alright. I've been trying to let mine grow a bit, because they were so tiny when I bought them. They're really going at those carrot pieces, though....They're running a train on them, like nomnomnomnom. :lol: Kudos if anyone knows that reference.  But yeah, the seem like they had been pretty thirsty. I think I may try putting just one carrot slice in tomorrow morning before I go to school. I know too much moisture isn't good, either.


So very off-topic, but a possible origin of nomnom:










As for mealworms, I wouldn't know...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's fine, I think mine are alright now, anyway.  And that can be an origin for the nomnom part, lol, but the actual quote is from a movie called Role Models.  That's a cute pic, though, I hadn't actually seen it before.


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

i haven't fed my mealies once in 2 weeks and they are still kicking like they were when i got them


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The mealworms also eat the wheat bran they are stored in, so they can go quite a while without fresh food.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> The mealworms also eat the wheat bran they are stored in, so they can go quite a while without fresh food.


I just bought a little container of 50 from Petco. The guy just told me to refrigerate them and I was good. That they were dormant or something. I dont need to give them moisture?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, they "hibernate" when kept cold, so they won't be eating, or at least very little. You don't need to give them anything at all.


----------

